# Rainforest Background- Bens jungle



## minsh22 (May 25, 2010)

Hey guys, was just browsing Ben's Jungle. A couple of questions really, has any one ordered from the site and experienced any problems? 

Also has anyone tried this stuff: Ben's Jungle Online-Shop

Its spread on the sides of the viv, allowed to dry and then sprayed to allow the mosses etc... to grow. Any ideas?

Cheers, Tom.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The product looks nearly as interesting as the grammar!:lol2oes it come with the spores, or are they supposed to settle naturally?


----------



## minsh22 (May 25, 2010)

Hahaha, yeah! Well I guess the spores are in the mix when you apply it. Would be interesting to see if it works, but could be an expensive experiment!!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Best to use rain water every time you spray.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

seen something on this on dendrobase somewhere,erm i think,did not the maker post on here about it?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah he did a while back. I'd give it a go but the key to any moss growth is humidity and GOOD lighting.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah he did a while back. I'd give it a go but the key to any moss growth is humidity and GOOD lighting.


 an the RIGHT moss...and talk dirty to em


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> an the RIGHT moss...and talk dirty to em


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 he he,i know mate..but bloody works:mf_dribble:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Hrmm, any idea what it is made of? 

They say a "natural glue" but I'd be tempted to say that it's just peat-moss and bentonite. I'm probably wrong though.


----------



## minsh22 (May 25, 2010)

Hahaha, perhaps this is were I am going wrong then!!!


----------



## minsh22 (May 25, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> Hrmm, any idea what it is made of?
> 
> They say a "natural glue" but I'd be tempted to say that it's just peat-moss and bentonite. I'm probably wrong though.


Its not clear what it is made of. Bentonite? Is that like a clay, I guess that would work without being harmful to the darts.

Iv been reading a few previous threads and I guess its similar to Epiweb moss mix, which ive yet to hear anything positive about that. Seems good lighting is the key. Can anyone recommend any decent mosses to use??


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ah, the Great Moss Debate...:whistling2:

We all have opinions, but I have found local moss pegs it sooner or later, in indoor viv conditions. Some people have had success with the tropical cushion-type mosses, but as Morgan says, they need good lighting as well as humidity. The only one I've had any luck with is Java moss, and then only in *very* wet conditions, or actually under water- in which case its a birrova weed. I laughed, the other day, reading that a certain online retailer was selling it at nearly six quid a go- I chuck loads into the compost bin every time I clean out my clawed frogs!:lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

minsh22 said:


> Its not clear what it is made of. Bentonite? Is that like a clay, I guess that would work without being harmful to the darts.
> 
> Iv been reading a few previous threads and I guess its similar to Epiweb moss mix, which ive yet to hear anything positive about that. Seems good lighting is the key. Can anyone recommend any decent mosses to use??


Yeah, bentonite is a clay, it's often used in burrowing substrates, a very small amount mixed with coir and sand etc. leaves you with a sculpt-able substrate that dries hard, but still soft enough for burrowers to dig in. 

Having done a few searches there's quite a few people in the US using bentonite-peat mixes for backgrounds... with mixed results.

No one seems to know what rainforest background is.

As for mosses, personally I can't help you, as people have said you apparently need very good lighting and high humidity (hence possibly the mixture of positive and negative reviews of the epiweb moss mix).


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

key to any moss is very strong light(i use 2 repti glow 2.0) little/no ventilation(humidity being around 80-100) and constant misting to make sure it is *ALWAYS* kept damp follow those steps moss will be no problem i used to struggle but if you keep to those simple steps most moss should grow fine for you 

im having amazing results in my dart viv with java moss and local collected forest moss...but mainly java:lol2: that im now growing rather than keeping alive :lol2:i place a sheet of glass over the mesh on top of the exo between the moss and light so it doesnt dry out but gets tons of light seems to do the trick 


the java moss i bought on ebay has also sprouted tons of small green leaves at first it looked like cress mixed with babies tears but now i have no idea what it is but its growing very well and looks good:2thumb:

but provided you mist java moss alot whilst it attaches it seems to eventually adapt to terrestrial life changing to a brighter green and iv found its alot more hardy to viv conditions after this change....guess its the same with any plant it takes time to adapt to life in a viv


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> key to any moss is very strong light(i use 2 repti glow 2.0) little/no ventilation(humidity being around 80-100) and constant misting to make sure it is *ALWAYS* kept damp follow those steps moss will be no problem i used to struggle but if you keep to those simple steps most moss should grow fine for you
> 
> im having amazing results in my dart viv with java moss and local collected forest moss...but mainly java:lol2: that im now growing rather than keeping alive :lol2:i place a sheet of glass over the mesh on top of the exo between the moss and light so it doesnt dry out but gets tons of light seems to do the trick
> 
> ...


Interesting- the Java in my FBT tank has definitely changed form, becoming more 'moss-like' while the underwater moss in the clawed frog tank is the original more 'whispy' form. The land moss has climbed pretty high on the rocks and wood, although the humidity is still high, and the FBTs drag water everywhere anyway.


----------



## minsh22 (May 25, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> key to any moss is very strong light(i use 2 repti glow 2.0) little/no ventilation(humidity being around 80-100) and constant misting to make sure it is *ALWAYS* kept damp follow those steps moss will be no problem i used to struggle but if you keep to those simple steps most moss should grow fine for you
> 
> im having amazing results in my dart viv with java moss and local collected forest moss...but mainly java:lol2: that im now growing rather than keeping alive :lol2:i place a sheet of glass over the mesh on top of the exo between the moss and light so it doesnt dry out but gets tons of light seems to do the trick
> 
> ...


Cheers guys, think I am going to get hold of some Java moss and see how I get on. Like you say, ive had wild collected moss in the past and its stayed green for a while before just browning off. To be honest, I think its down to the rise in temp. 

I going to have a play with some clay/moss spore mixes and see what, if anything I can grow, ready for my new dart build. Fingers crossed!! :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Mind that some people hav3 had problems with clay background falling down... There's a load of thread on dendroboards etc. on them.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll post up pics of the moss under good light and the stuff a few cms out of it.


----------

